# Brauchbare VM Strategie für TIA & CO



## Maagic7 (20 Januar 2020)

Ich versuche eine vernüftige Strategie für virtuelle Maschien auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Klappt aber nicht so!

Hab folgedes mit Windows in VM getestet (VM-Ware Workstation und VirtualBox) (Windows 7 wegen der Lizensen, dürfte aber mit Win10 gleiches Problem sein)

1. Virtuelle Maschine mit blankem Windows angelegt.
2. Windows registriert
3. Abhängige Klone angelegt (eine kleine VM Farm sozusagen, wobei der Klone als Basis immer die org. VM hat, so dass man weniger Speicher benötigt)

4. In die Klone, dann jeweils TIA Portal in anderer Version installiert

Das geht soweit, nur müsste ich jetzt in jedem Klon Windows neu aktivieren!

1. Geht das? Und darf man das?

2. Welche Strategien verwendet ihr dazu!


----------



## Ralle (20 Januar 2020)

Ich habe das etwas anders gemacht, daher mehr Speicherplatz. Die Gefahr bei deiner Variante könnte sein, dass die Basisversion durch einen Defekt nicht mehr läuft, was ist dann mit den abhängien Klonen?   
In eine VM ein komplettes Win10 mit Lizenz installiert und aktiviert. Das ist meine "Urversion". Die muß ich nie wieder aktivieren.
Davon mache ich eine Kopie, wenn ich eine neue VM für ein neues TIA benötige. Urversion und alle Kopien sichere ich nochmals auf eine externe Platte. 
Ich weiß auch nicht genau, wie das rechtlich mit der Lizenz von Win10 ist, aber ich sehe das für mich so, dass ich ja immer nur eine VM zur selben Zeit und diese immer auf dem selben Rechner nutze. Woanders laufen die bei mir nie. Wie Anders soll man das sonst auch machen? Im Moment hab ich allein für TIA so ca. 8 VM und da ist noch nicht mal wirklich jeders Update dabei, was eigentlich auch noch nötig wäre, da nicht mal die inzwischen abwärtskompatibel sind.  (Erlebt mit TIA V15.1 UPD1,2,4!!!)

PS: Ich nutze einen Mac und Parallels, evtl. ist das mit dem Aktivieren bei VMWare anders?


----------



## adiemus84 (20 Januar 2020)

Das mit dem aktivieren hängt vermutlich mit der UUID zusammen. Ändere mal die UUID der geklonten auf die des blanken Windows.


----------



## Maagic7 (20 Januar 2020)

Ja, das mit dem kompletten kopieren und die VM händisch umbennen hab ich auch schon probiert.

Das geht bei VMWare und wie du sagst auch bei Paralles Desktop.
Bei VirtualBox geht es nicht, da Virtualbox keine 2 VMs mit der gleichen Hardisk UID verkraftet. Ändert man die Harddisk UUI muss man Windos neu aktivieren.

Bei VM krachts dann, wenn man beide kopien der VM parallel startet. Da schmiert das Netzwerk ab, da 2 identische MAC-Adressen im System sind.
Das ist aber ok und kein weiteres Problem. Man will ja meist nur eine VM starten ausser man muss in 2 verschiedenen Versionen von TIA dann was vergleichen,
dann kommt man um 2 parallel VMs gleichzeitig nicht umhin.


----------



## Maagic7 (20 Januar 2020)

> Das mit dem aktivieren hängt vermutlich mit der UUID zusammen. Ändere mal die UUID der geklonten auf die des blanken Windows.



Ja, das hängt mit der UUID der HD zusammen.
Bei VirtualBox kann man das nicht änderen. 2 gleiche UUID im System von VBox geht nicht.

Bei VMware habe ich das noch nicht getestet. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es da geht!


----------



## ChristophD (21 Januar 2020)

uuid.action = "KEEP" ins vmx schreiben und gut ist es, steht es nicht drinne wird mit jedem clone ne neue UUID eryeugtWird die VM kopiert und gestartet dann kommt die Abfrage ob kopie oder verschoben, wenn hier falsch geantwortet wird --> neue UUD, neue Aktivierung

Gleiche MAC auch kein Problem, beim netzwerkadapter einfach "Connected at Power on" abwählen dann gehen auch mehrere, dann jeweils mit der benötigten online gehen, oder gleich nach dem Clonen eine neue MAC erzeugen lassen

Wenn mit Abhängige Clone ein Snapshot gemeint ist dann spart man da nicht wirklich platz , da du nie den Snapshot ohne Basis laufen lassen kannst und auch immer alles Snapshots mitschleppen musst wird die VM schnell mal unportabel, also nic schnell mal kopieren und probieren.

Da dann lieber Fullcones machen.


----------



## El Cattivo (29 Januar 2020)

Wie groß sind eure "Urversionen"? Also das nackte Windows. Ich bin ebenfalls dabei mir eine VM für TIA zusammen zustellen und versuche möglichst viel vom unnötigen Windows Ballast los zu werden(Standart-Apps usw.)


----------



## ChristophD (29 Januar 2020)

60GB , ich arbeite mit preallocated disk aus performancegründen.
in der VM sind dann ca. 20GB verbraten für Windows


----------



## acid (29 Januar 2020)

El Cattivo schrieb:


> Wie groß sind eure "Urversionen"? Also das nackte Windows. Ich bin ebenfalls dabei mir eine VM für TIA zusammen zustellen und versuche möglichst viel vom unnötigen Windows Ballast los zu werden(Standart-Apps usw.)



Dann empfehle ich LTSB/LTSC Versionen von Windows zu verwenden, Lizenzen sollte man in der Bucht bekommen können.


----------



## ChristophD (29 Januar 2020)

Wenn nur Automatisierung SW in die VM soll dann ja zu LTSB/LTSC, wenn auch noch anderer Sachen wie Office/AutoCAD usw. drauf sollen dann kein LTSB/LTSC


----------

